# Contador 0-7



## gaboito (Jun 1, 2006)

HOla a todos:
         Necesito ayuda para un proyecto que la verdad no se que hacer. Necesito armar un circuito en el cual por medio de un reloj manual se controle un contador de 3 bits, que al llegar al numero 7 se reinicie y unos registros intercambien sus valores. Ejemplo yo le doy al reloj 7 pulsos y el contador cuenta hasta 7, una vez llegado ahi reinicia los valores pero los valores de los 2 registros se intercambian, si en uno habia 4 y en el otro 7, se intercambia a 7 y 4. Cualquier ayuda se los agradeceria.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 1, 2006)

gaboito dijo:
			
		

> HOla a todos:
> Necesito ayuda para un proyecto que la verdad no se que hacer. Necesito armar un circuito en el cual por medio de un reloj manual se controle un contador de 3 bits, que al llegar al numero 7 se reinicie y unos registros intercambien sus valores. Ejemplo yo le doy al reloj 7 pulsos y el contador cuenta hasta 7, una vez llegado ahi reinicia los valores pero los valores de los 2 registros se intercambian, si en uno habia 4 y en el otro 7, se intercambia a 7 y 4. Cualquier ayuda se los agradeceria.



Hola, los registros que se intercambiarán que tipo de registros son?

El contador y reloj son fáciles.

Saludos


----------



## gaboito (Jun 5, 2006)

El registro se hace con un chips 74194. te agradeceria tu ayuda, para realizar el reloj he hecho lo siguiente:

Pero no se hacer como hacer el contador y que este termine cuando se le de siete pulsasiones, osea que pare y reinicie el conteo. Y tambien que cuando se de siete pulsasiones los registros intercambien sus valores. Te Agradeceria todo el apoyo que me des, de verdad no se como realizar esto. El reloj me ayudo un amigo, se que es mucho pedir que me digas que piezas usar, pero te lo voy a pedir. De verdad ando preocupado por este problema.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 5, 2006)

Lo de intercambiar los registros, ahora no se me ocurre nada pero en la noche reviso como funcionan esos que menciona y haber que se me ocurre. Pero un 74194 es un registro de desplazamiento, no precisamente de almacenamiento. en fin.

Saludos


----------



## gaboito (Jun 5, 2006)

Ando perdido. Los que te marque que son? No conozco muy bien los simbolos de electronica. Para que veas que malisimo soy en esto. Que buen foro es este, muy buen foro. Felicitaciones


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 5, 2006)

gaboito dijo:
			
		

> Ando perdido. Los que te marque que son? No conozco muy bien los simbolos de electronica. Para que veas que malisimo soy en esto. Que buen foro es este, muy buen foro. Felicitaciones



Hola el que tiene el 7 en rojo e sun display y el otro rectándulo es un decodificador de BCD a 7 segmentos :9

Otra pregunta, los registrs tienes que valor? usted los ingresa? siempre es el mismo?
Saludos


----------



## gaboito (Jun 6, 2006)

yo se los doy. le doy pulsasiones. y toma el valor.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 6, 2006)

gaboito dijo:
			
		

> yo se los doy. le doy pulsasiones. y toma el valor.



Hola, rayos se me descompuso mi sistema operativo y acabo de reinstalar, no he instalado mis programas de simulación.

Pero no entiendo eso de que le da pulsos a los registros. 
Pone el 74194 en carga serie y con un solo push-button le ingresa un dato de 4 bits?
O lo pone en carga paralelo?

Si puede ponerme un diagrama será más sencillo ayudarle.

Saludos


----------



## gaboito (Jun 6, 2006)

Bueno lo que el maestro requiere es que nosotros le demos valores, la verdad el maestro no nos ha dado ningun diagrama o cosas asi. Me dijo que lo unico que quiere es que le demos valores. de una u otra forma. De verdad te agradezco tu ayuda y tu paciencia. Ah por cierto puede ser con cualquier chip de registro.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 6, 2006)

gaboito dijo:
			
		

> Bueno lo que el maestro requiere es que nosotros le demos valores, la verdad el maestro no nos ha dado ningun diagrama o cosas asi. Me dijo que lo unico que quiere es que le demos valores. de una u otra forma. De verdad te agradezco tu ayuda y tu paciencia. Ah por cierto puede ser con cualquier chip de registro.



Hola, mire estube pensandolo y como registro podemos usar un contador 74192, este tiene para cargarle una cuenta inicial en forma paralela, por medio del LOAD, así cuando la salida de la AND cambie de estado produce que se cargue el dato de un contador a otro.

O puede usar FF jk con entrada de SET, también sería más fácil

Saludos


----------



## gaboito (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok, enterado. Gracias.


----------



## gaboito (Jun 12, 2006)

Super, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, la verdad me sirvio de mucho. Los registros los hice con dos 74192. Si funciono aun que la verdad medio fallaba el proyecto pero eso creo que se debe al Protoboard. Muchas GRacias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2006)

gaboito dijo:
			
		

> Super, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, la verdad me sirvio de mucho. Los registros los hice con dos 74192. Si funciono aun que la verdad medio fallaba el proyecto pero eso creo que se debe al Protoboard. Muchas GRacias.



Hola Felicidades por su logro y ya sabe cuando ocupe algo acá andamos.

Saludos


----------



## ruse85 (Abr 30, 2014)

*H*ola*,* buenas tardes*.* *¿N*o_s*é* si alguien me pueda ayudar*?*
*E*stoy haciendo un contador de 0 a 9*,* de ah*í *lo tengo que meter a_un multiplexor demultiplexor y de ah*í *a_un almacenamiento de bits para visualizarlo en un display de 7 segmentos.
*L*es dejo la simulaci*ó*n de lo_que estoy realizando*.* 
*N*o logro que funcione, *¿*no s*é* si me paso algo*?*
*G*racias.


----------



## miguelus (May 1, 2014)

Buenos días.

El proyecto que has posteado no lo puedo abrir 

Mira si te sirve esto...




Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (May 1, 2014)

Hola ruse85

No entiendo claramente tu planteamiento, pero en fin, posteriormente te preguntaré.

Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en tu diseño:
Te faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para cada segmento de cada Display.
Todos los LED’s deben llevar una resistencia limitadora. Si no se las agregas, en siguiente circuito no sentirá un nivel alto cuando se enciende el LED correspondiente con la consecuente falla de tu diseño.

Ahora bien, dices más o menos así:
Las salidas Q del 74LS90 van hacia las entradas 1X0, 1X1, 1X2 y 1X3 del 74153, 
su salida 1Y va hacia la entrada E1 del 74155 y 
sus salidas 1Y0, 1Y1, 1Y2 y 1Y3 de éste
las tienes conectas a las entradas D de 4 Flip-Flop’s.

creo adivinar, por el planteamiento que mencionas en tu mensaje original, que pretendes mostrar en el Display que aparece en tu esquema e la extrema derecha lo que en su momento apareciera en el contador 74LS90 por medio de los LED’s que hay en sus salidas Q.

Es eso lo que quieres lograr ??

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: el diseño de *ruse85* está desarrollado con el ISIS de Proteus Ver 8. adjunto el PDF.


----------



## ruse85 (May 1, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> No entiendo claramente tu planteamiento, pero en fin, posteriormente te preguntaré.
> 
> ...




*T*engo que visualizar lo del contador que es de 0-9 tiene que pasar por 74ls153 que es el de mux la salida 1Y entra a 1E del 74ls155 del demux y las salidas y0, y1, y2 e y3 entran a los flip flop d que es un registro de desplazamiento y de*-*ahi al convertidor BCD y display de sie*n*te segmentos. 
*N*o se si pudieras ayudarme te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 1, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Lo que debes hacer primero es sincronizar todos los eventos de tu circuito.
El contador U2, del cual quieres transferir sus 4 BIT’s de salida hasta los Flip-Flip’s debe contar 4 veces más lento que el contador U9.
Teniendo varios Timer’s 555 no creo que lo logres.

Vamos dándole un nombre a cada evento:
*T0:* 
U2 BIT’s de salida: Q3=0, Q2=0, Q1=0, Q0=0. Binario 0.
U9 BIT’s de salida: Q3=0, Q2=0, Q1=0, Q0=0. 
En *U3 Y0* Aparece el estado de U2 *Q0*.
*T1:*
U2 BIT’s de salida: Q3=0, Q2=0, Q1=0, Q0=0. Binario 0.
U9 BIT’s de salida: Q3=0, Q2=0, Q1=0, Q0=1. 
En *U3 Y0* Aparece el estado de U2 *Q1*.
*T2:*
U2 BIT’s de salida: Q3=0, Q2=0, Q1=0, Q0=0. Binario 0.
U9 BIT’s de salida: Q3=0, Q2=0, Q1=1, Q0=0. 
En *U3 Y0* Aparece el estado de U2 *Q2*.
*T3:*
U2 BIT’s de salida: Q3=0, Q2=0, Q1=0, Q0=0. Binario 0.
U9 BIT’s de salida: Q3=0, Q2=0, Q1=1, Q0=1. 
En *U3 Y0* Aparece el estado de U2 *Q3*.
T4:
Se restablece a 0 U9 y U2 Cuenta +1. esto no se nota pues ocurre instantáneamente.
Ahora Puedes regresar a *T0* pero en las Q’s de U2 tienes un 1. Binario por supuesto 0001
Y así sucesivamente.

Después de 10 ciclos ya salieron todos los BIT’s por *U3 Y0* para los números del 0 al 9.

Para lograr este primer paso utiliza un solo 555 cuya salida se conecta a la entrada CkA de U9.
Q2 de U9 se conecta a la entrada CkA de U2, sus Q’s se conectan a las entradas 1X0, 1X2, 1X3, 1X4 del 74153. 
Por su salida 1Y obtendrás los números del 0 al 9, en serie BIT a BIT que contó U2.

Inténtalo, no es tan difícil, cuado lo tengas me lo muestras por favor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 1, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Lo que debes hacer primero es sincronizar todos los eventos de tu circuito.
> El contador U2, del cual quieres transferir sus 4 BIT’s de salida hasta los Flip-Flip’s debe contar 4 veces más lento que el contador U9.
> ...



ya realice el primer paso pero aun logro visualizar los numeros


----------



## MrCarlos (May 1, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Bien, ya tienes hecho el primer paso el cual consiste en “Sacar” por 1Y de U4 (*BIT x*) todos los 4 BIT’s de cada número que genera U2 por sus salidas Q’s.

Te adjunto el esquema en ISIS de Proteus Ver 8. y el correspondiente .PDF del mismo circuito.
Nota que hay algunas mejoras. Por ejemplo las entradas RBI y LT de U3 no las debes dejar desconectadas pues pueden afectar a la hora de armar el circuito en la realidad.

Aquí quiero hacerte una pregunta: para que utilizas o vas a utilizar las compuertas AND en los Flip-Flip’s ??

Según veo, en tu esquema general, pareciera que lo que deseas es que U4 (74155) en sus salidas 1Y0, 1Y1, 1Y2 y 1Y3, aparezcan los BIT’s que generó el 74LS90 U2 en paralelo.
Pero este 74155 no tiene esta facilidad. O sea no “Memoriza”.
Analiza las hojas de datos de este IC y las imágenes adjuntas. Veras que este IC no te sirve para este propósito.
También en este IC tienes varias entradas sin conexión, si las dejas así “Sentirán” un nivel indeterminado. Ni 1 Ni 0 sino indeterminado; así que su comportamiento será indeterminado,

En tu mensaje #17 mencionas: entran a los flip flop d que es un registro de desplazamiento
Pero esa no es una configuración para un registro de desplazamiento.

Qué piensas hacer en este paso ??. me refiero a la utilización del 74155.

Ya vimos que por el 74153 sale la información en serie y según veo en tu esquema quieres obtenerla de nuevo en paralelo por medio del 74155.

Cómo lo harías; y mejor aún: creo que no es necesario.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 1, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Bien, ya tienes hecho el primer paso el cual consiste en “Sacar” por 1Y de U4 (*BIT x*) todos los 4 BIT’s de cada número que genera U2 por sus salidas Q’s.
> 
> ...




*L*os flip flop los ocupo como registros de almacenamiento simple*.**¿**Tú*que integrados me recomiendas utilizar*?*



*¿C*ómo le puedo hacer para el demux y el registros de almacenamiento para visuali*z*arlo en los display*?*


----------



## MrCarlos (May 1, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Dices: *los flip flop los ocupo como Registros de almacenamiento simple tu que integrados me recomiendas utilizar.*
Pero yo no te pregunté por eso sino por las compuertas AND. Para que las utilizas o para qué las vas a utilizar ??

La parte del circuito formado por los Flip-Flip’s Tipo D probablemente te sirvan.

Al final de tu mensaje #21 dices: *como le puedo hacer para el demux y el Registros de almacenamiento para visualisarlo en los display*

Esto me dice que no analizaste (No estudiaste*)* la información que te adjunté.

He estado estudiando el 74155 con la intención de utilizarlo en tu diseño. Al parecer puedes prescindir de él.
O se puede incluir pero configurándolo de otro modo.
También hay que mejorar el circuito formado con los Flip-Flip’s.

Así que te regreso la pregunta: Tú cómo lo harías ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 1, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Dices: *los flip flop los ocupo como Registros de almacenamiento simple tu que integrados me recomiendas utilizar.*
> Pero yo no te pregunté por eso sino por las compuertas AND. Para que las utilizas o para qué las vas a utilizar ??
> ...







Registro de almacenamiento controlado para palabras binarias de cuatro bits. Está constituido por la asociación de cuatro biestables de tipo D (Delay), y dispone de señales de control para la entrada (L) y salida (OUT) de información.

Al efecto, los registros suelen incorporar ciertas señales de control.

Por ejemplo, el acceso de la información al interior del regisro es controlado por una señal de autorización que cabe designar abreviadamente por L (Load: carga).

De igual forma, la salida de la información almacenada en un registro puedo controlarla por medio de un conjunto de puertas lógicas AND gobernadas por una señal de control (OUT en el caso que ilustra la figura).

El acceso de los bits de entrada al interior de los biestables sólo será efectivo bajo la autorización de la señal de entrada L.

El registro de la figura sólo es capaz de almacenar palabras de información binaria de cuatro bits. Para ampliar su capacidad basta con asociar en paralelo cuantos biestables sea preciso.

El control de salida corre a cargo de la señal OUT. Al aplicar un 1 lógico a la línea OUT, la salida de cada operador AND entregará la información presente en la correspondiente salida Q, ya que:
S = OUT · Q = 1 · Q = Q
Por el contrario, si OUT = 0, todas las salidas estarán posicionadas a estado lógico 0.
S = OUT · Q = 0 · Q = 0
Se trata, pues, de un registro que permite almacenar la información binaria deseada y cederla en el momento preciso en el que vaya a utilizarse.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 2, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Buena explicación.

Ahora otras preguntas:
Necesariamente tienes que utilizar el 74155 ??. . . o puedes prescindir de él ??
Podrías utilizar ejemplo un registro SIPO ??

saludos
a sus ordenes.

PD: ya lo hice sin el 74155 pero aumenté un 74LS174. Estoy  continuando tratando de utilizar el 74155.


----------



## ruse85 (May 2, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Buena explicación.
> 
> ...



hola buenos días bueno no es necesario utilizar precisamente ese integrado lo que si es qeu tengo que utilizar el mux el demux y el registro. esos los tengo que ocupar. tambien estaba viendo como ocupar el registro sipo.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 2, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Como te mencioné en Mi Mensaje #24:
*ya lo hice **sin** el 74155 pero aumenté un 74LS174*. Estoy continuando tratando de utilizar el 74155.

Te paso éste para que lo analices a ver si te sirve así.

Si no, hay que continuar tratando de utilizar el 74155,

En este diseño que te adjunto pudiera ser que puedes utilizar el 74LS174 en lugar de los otros Flip-Flip’s tipo D que tienes en tu esquema original. Al fin y al cabo este IC tambien trae internamente Flip-Flip’s tipo D.

saludos  
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 2, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Como te mencioné en Mi Mensaje #24:
> *ya lo hice **sin** el 74155 pero aumenté un 74LS174*. Estoy continuando tratando de utilizar el 74155.
> ...



Gracias, lo estoy checando y también estoy viendo como implementar el demux.


----------



## ruse85 (May 4, 2014)

hola buenas tarde MrCarlos si me sirvio oye otra pregunta como realizar lo de la figura que te adjunto.
que cuando tenga 
00 no muestre nada 

10  "   "             2 ciclos de una onda senoidal, 2 cuadra y 2 triangular
11  "   "             3 ciclos de una onda senoidal, 3 cuadras y 3 triangular

ya tengo la etapa del generador y pensaba realizarlo con  disparadores schmitt y unos contadores pero realmente no me imagino como puedo realizarlo.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 4, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Creo que el problema no va a ser el multiplexor. 
Para seleccionar una de las 3 formas de onda se podría utilizar el: *4051 8-CHANNEL ANALOG Multiplexers-Demultiplexers.*

Lo difícil está en “Inventar” algo que detecte que ya han pasado los X ciclos para detener la operación.

Todas las señales son iguales en cuanto su amplitud ??
Todas ellas inician en cero volts para luego ir subiendo a un máximo y bajar a un nivel negativo ??

Si todas las señales son de la misma frecuencia y están sincronizadas, tal vez sería más sencillo.

Esos IC’s disparadores Schmitt que mencionas, son de los que ya vienen integrados en un paquete??

Este trabajo será algo laborioso.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 4, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Creo que el problema no va a ser el multiplexor.
> Para seleccionar una de las 3 formas de onda se podría utilizar el: *4051 8-CHANNEL ANALOG Multiplexers-Demultiplexers.*
> ...



en efecto  Si todas las señales son de la misma frecuencia y están sincronizadas para que se pueda realizar.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 4, 2014)

Hola ruse85

La señal senoidal que se mira en la imagen que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #28, oscila entre un voltaje negativo y uno positivo ??.

La triangular, cómo es respecto a sus niveles de voltaje ??.
La cuadrada, cómo es respecto a sus niveles de voltaje ??.

Entonces, si las señales son de la misma frecuencia y están sincronizadas y si se están generando continuamente, puedes sincronizar el proceso con la onda cuadrada.

Lo que no has mencionado es: qué debe hacer el circuito después que transfiera esos trenes de señales. Detenerse ??, continuar con el siguiente tren o qué debe hacer ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 11, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> La señal senoidal que se mira en la imagen que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #28, oscila entre un voltaje negativo y uno positivo ??.
> 
> ...



Las señales tendrán un voltaje de 5vpp y lo pienso realizar con un contador de anillo modulo 2,  también contendrá un divisor de ciclos, pero no se como realizarlo.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 11, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Cómo sería el contador de anillo modulo 2 ??
Mejor has un bosquejo de lo que pretendes hacer y súbelo aquí al foro para entender mejor tu idea.

saludos
s sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 11, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Cómo sería el contador de anillo modulo 2 ??
> Mejor has un bosquejo de lo que pretendes hacer y súbelo aquí al foro para entender mejor tu idea.
> ...


ok si estoy haciendo en simulacion


----------



## ruse85 (May 11, 2014)

ruse85 dijo:


> ok si estoy haciendo en simulacion



esta es la similucion que estoy realizando
nada mas que el contador de anillo debe de ser programable con pura ttl


----------



## MrCarlos (May 11, 2014)

Hola ruse85

La verdad es un circuito muy extraño.

Aplicando una señal senoidal a un contador 74LS90(U3) como entrada de Reloj, éste no funcionará.
Ahora, Ese generador  le programaste una amplitud de 1 V. menos funcionaria. 
Dijiste, en tu Mensaje #28:
*que cuando tenga *
*00 no muestre nada*
*10 " " 2 ciclos de una onda senoidal, 2 cuadra y 2 triangular*
*11 " " 3 ciclos de una onda senoidal, 3 cuadras y 3 triangular*
Pero Q2(8) de U3 está conectado a 1X0(6) de U6 con lo que si en U4 saliera señal en su Q2, cuando *A* y *B* De U6 sean *0 y 0* esa señal de Q4 saldría por U6 PIN 7.

El Generador conectado a U4 entrada CKA(14) solo genera un solo pulso.

El Generador conectado a U5 entrada CKA(14) genera un señal triangular con lo que ocurrirá lo mismo que con el contador de la extrema izquierda de tu circuito.

Las entradas R de los Flip-Flop’s se deben conectar a Tierra(Masa, GND) de otro modo afectarán adversamente al realizar tu diseño en la realidad.

A qué te refieres con esta frase ??
*el contador de anillo debe de ser programable con pura ttl*

Según se ve en tu esquema esos Flip-Flop’s son de la familia CMOS. Para hacerlo con TTL puedes reemplazarlos por el 74LS74 pero su entrada S, que es la que estás utilizando es cierta cuando es nivel bajo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 11, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> La verdad es un circuito muy extraño.
> 
> ...



lo de programado con ttl tampoco se que onda con eso me lo pidieron con esas caracteristicas up-down y la verdad te sere sincero no tengo idea de como realizarlo estoy estudiando como realizar el contador anillo y los U3,U4,U5 son divisores de cliclos 3


----------



## MrCarlos (May 11, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Acabo de notar que en tu esquema estás utilizando el 74LS153 el cual es un DUAL 4-INPUT MULTIPLEXER (multiplexor doble de 4 entradas) el cual no te serviría para tu proyecto. Este multiplexor es para circuitos digitales y NO para análogos como el que estás desarrollando.
El que pudieras utilizar es el 4051 pero no es de la familia TTL sino de la CMOS.
He estado buscando un X-CHANNELS *ANALOG* Multiplexers-Demultiplexers de la familia TTL pero al parecer no hay.

Para qué quieres el contador el contador de anillo ?? en tu diseño, qué función va a realizar ??

Fíjate en el circuito que te adjunto, puedes seleccionar la señal que saldría hacia el osciloscopio, canal A,  seleccionada por el THUMB-SWITCH que se mira en el esquema.
Los generadores tienen programadas, aprox, las señales que habías mencionado.
Dale una estudiada

Los 74LS74 que se miran en la parte baja del esquema son con los que harías el contador de anillo que no se realmente para qué se utilizaría.

Cómo vas a lograr lo que mencionaste???
----que cuando tenga 
0)- 00 no muestre nada
2)- 10 " " 2 ciclos de una onda senoidal, 2 cuadra y 2 triangular
3)- 11 " " 3 ciclos de una onda senoidal, 3 cuadras y 3 triangular

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 12, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Acabo de notar que en tu esquema estás utilizando el 74LS153 el cual es un DUAL 4-INPUT MULTIPLEXER (multiplexor doble de 4 entradas) el cual no te serviría para tu proyecto. Este multiplexor es para circuitos digitales y NO para análogos como el que estás desarrollando.
> El que pudieras utilizar es el 4051 pero no es de la familia TTL sino de la CMOS.
> ...



el contador de anillo junto con los divisores de ciclos son para darle las combinaciones 

0)- 00 no muestre nada
2)- 10 " " 2 ciclos de una onda senoidal, 2 cuadra y 2 triangular
3)- 11 " " 3 ciclos de una onda senoidal, 3 cuadras y 3 triangular


----------



## MrCarlos (May 13, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Esto es todo lo que va a hacer tu circuito: ??
*0*)- *00*___No muestre nada.
*2*)- *10* " " 2 ciclos de una onda senoidal, 2 cuadra y 2 triangular.
*3*)- *11* " " 3 ciclos de una onda senoidal, 3 cuadras y 3 triangular.
*Supongo que éstos números están en binario** y corresponden a los decimales que están en negrita**.*

Para qué se utilizaría en contador Up-Down Como lo mencionas en tu Mensaje #37 ??

Un contador de anillo solo desplaza un nivel alto (o Un Nivel Bajo) por sus Q’s.
Con éste no podrías darle los tiempos 00, 10, 11.

Hasta donde entiendo: necesitas un circuito que tenga 2 entradas de control y una salida.
Si las entradas de control están en 00 No generar ninguna salida. 
Si las entradas de control están en 10 generar 2 ciclos de cada una de las 3 formas de onda. 
Si las entradas de control están en 11 generar 3 ciclos de cada una de las 3 formas de onda.
Eso es todo ??

O hay algo más que no has mencionado ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 14, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Esto es todo lo que va a hacer tu circuito: ??
> *0*)- *00*___No muestre nada.
> ...


Sería las combinaciones 
00  0  no aparece nada 
01   1  un ciclo sinusoidal, uno cuadrado y uno triangular
10   2  2 sinusoidales,_2 cuadradas, 2 triangular
11   3

y tengo que un contador up/down que sería el 74ls192  debe tener la secuencia como en la imagen que subí.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 14, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Has cambiado las combinaciones, ahora son así:
*00 0 no aparece nada *
*01 1 un ciclo sinusoidal uno cuadrado y uno triangular*
*10 2 2 sinusoidales ,2 cudrada, 2 triancgular*
*11 3*
En las combinaciones anteriores no existía: *“01 1 un ciclo sinusoidal uno cuadrado y uno triangular” Ni el 3.*

De este nuevo planteamiento puedo definir que: siempre será la secuencia Sinusoidal, Cuadrada, Triangular.
Y, de acuerdo al tempo, sería la cantidad de ciclos que apareciera a la salida del Multiplexor/Demultiplexor.
Tn=0 0 Ciclos.
Tn=1 1 Ciclo de cada señal.
Tn=2 2 Ciclos de cada señal.
Tn=3 3 Ciclos de cada señal.
Pero. . . como los Tn son de tan solo 2 BIT’s solo puedes llegar al 3. qué debe hacer al llegar e 3 ??.  Claro, tendrías 3 ciclos de cada tipo de señal, pero una vez hecho eso Qué debe hacer el circuito: Continuar cicleandose desde T0 hasta T3 indefinidamente, O qué debe hacer en cada Tn ??.

Dices que tienes un contador Up-Down; Con este pretendes que las combinaciones vayan desde 0 a 3, y de 3 a 0 continuamente ??.  O menciona cómo pretendes controlar-hacer funcionar este Up-Down Counter.

Mejor sube *todo* el planteamiento que te dio tu Profe para poder continuar.
De otro modo solo estaré adivinando. Y ayudándote por el método  Prueba Error.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 15, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Has cambiado las combinaciones, ahora son así:
> *00 0 no aparece nada *
> ...



mira esto es lo que me dio el profesor


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Ahora entiendo más claramente ese diseño.

Requerirás todas las señales que estén SINCRONIZADAS: en frecuencia, en fase, en amplitud. Etc.

Como has venido diciendo necesitas un contador Up-Down.
Este contador sería cíclico de 0 a 3, 3 a 0. nombrémoslo *A*.

Otro contador que dirá cuantas veces las 3 señales saldrán por el Multiplexor-Demultiplexor 4051 nombrémoslo *B*.
Por medio de sus salidas Q’s seleccionaremos las diferentes señales que entran al Multiplexor-Demultiplexor 4051.

Como te había mencionado, puedes utilizar la señal de tipo cuadrada para sincronizar todo el sistema.
Claro tienes que acondicionarla pues esta es bipolar.

Entonces:
1)- Cuando *A* = 00 el contador *B* no contará nada. Se quedará en cero
2)- Cuando *A* = 01 el contador *B* contará 1, 2, 3 para que salga un ciclo de cada señal.
3)- Cuando *A* = 10 el contador *B* contará 1, 1, 2, 2. 3, 3 para que salgan 2 ciclos de cada señal.
4)- Cuando *A* = 11 el contador *B* contará 1, 1, 1, 2, 2, 2. 3, 3, 3 para que salgan 3 ciclos de cada señal.
5)- *A* inicia a contar descendentemente.

2 o más números -iguales-, seguidos, quiere decir que pasarán tantos ciclos, de la señal cuadrada, como números iguales tenga la serie.
Mientras *B* esté contando, *A* no debe avanzar al siguiente número. Cuando *B* termine su ciclo, *A* avanzará a +1 o –1 según si está contando ascendentemente o descendentemente.

Lo que sería un tanto más difícil es el desarrollo del contador *B* ya que tiene que contar +1: 
cada ciclo, 
cada dos o.  
cada tres. de la señal cuadrada,
debe inhibir al contador *A* mientras está contando. Pero *A* le dice a *B* cuantos ciclos debe contar.

Es un poco complicado. Que tanto has avanzado en este proyecto ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 18, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Ahora entiendo más claramente ese diseño.
> 
> ...


ya realice el contador  me falta ponerlo modulo4 el contador El contador b del que me hablas seri un contador en cascada a eso te refieres o me estoy equivocando. saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Del modo como se mira en el circuito que adjuntaste es difícil, por medio de los botones dejar pasar 1, 2, o 3 ciclos de cada una de las 3 señales.
Ese 74LS192 IEC debe contar libremente, en principio, del 0 al 3 y del 3 al 0 cíclicamente.
Para no hacer un diseño muy grande deberías cambiarlo por el 74LS192, sin la terminación IEC.
El Timer 555 debería estar sincronizado con alguna de las señales de los generadores que se miran en tu esquema.

Podemos nombrar a los:
00 Binario, 0 Decimal.
01 Binario, 1 Decimal.
10 Binario, 2 Decimal.
11 Binario, 3 Decimal
Como Tn (Tiempo n):
T0
T1
T2
T3
Respectivamente.

Una *circuiteria adicional* le debe notificar a este contador *A* que si está en:
T0 no cambie el estado de sus Q’s. Así No sale nada del 4051.
T1 Que haga 1 ciclo desde 0 a 3, 3 a 0. para que salga 1 ciclo de cada tipo de señal.
T2 Que haga 1 ciclos desde 0 a 3, 3 a 0. pero haciendo una pausa para que pasen 2 ciclos de cada tipo de señal.
T3 Que haga 1 ciclos desde 0 a 3, 3 a 0. pero haciendo una pausa para que pasen 3 ciclos de cada tipo de señal.
Para esto se utilizaría el contador *B*.

En esta ocasión te adjunto el contador A. nota que en este esquema ya trae el circuito conformador para generar la señal de Clock y que el sistema esté sincronizado.
Esa señal de Clock la estoy utilizando actualmente para hacer contar al contador *A *con la intención de observar que si cuenta cíclicamente en forma ascendente y descendente de 0 a 3.
La *circuiteria adicional*, mencionada en el párrafo anterior, es la que debe hacer funcionas a este contador *A*.

Nota: Cambié el tipo de generador, puedes seguir utilizando los anteriores.
A propósito: ya tienes el diseño de esos generadores ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 18, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Del modo como se mira en el circuito que adjuntaste es difícil, por medio de los botones dejar pasar 1, 2, o 3 ciclos de cada una de las 3 señales.
> Ese 74LS192 IEC debe contar libremente, en principio, del 0 al 3 y del 3 al 0 cíclicamente.
> ...


 
si ya lo tengo es con puros operacionales es se me hizo un poca mas sencillo en esa parte no tengo ningun problema. como con la etapa del multiplexor que si se me hace muy complicado por cierto en el circuito que me acabas de enviar solo hay que agregarle los push botton para poder manipularlo por un usuario


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Agregar un push botton ?? 
Creí que sería todo automático.

O en qué parte del circuito o para qué sería ese  push botton ??

Si con él tratas de manejar contador el Multiplexor sería muy difícil “atinarle” a presionarlo cuando ya Hallan pasado las señales:
1 ciclo de cada una
2 ciclos de cada una
3 ciclos de cada una.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 18, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Agregar un push botton ??
> Creí que sería todo automático.
> ...




Si tienes toda la razon


----------



## ruse85 (May 20, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Agregar un push botton ??
> Creí que sería todo automático.
> ...



los push boton que te mencione van en el segundo contador para decidir cuantos ciclos quiero y tambien para decir si es ascendente o descendente


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2014)

Hola ruse85

A 4 Días de distancia (Tu Mensaje #49 20/may/2014. Hoy 24/may/2014) espero que ya hayas avanzado en tu diseño.

Según se mira en la imagen *A.jpg* adjunta, se trata de, atraves de un MUX, pasar tres tipos de señal según el código binario de 2 BIT’s que le entran a sus líneas de control.
Además hay una línea de control presumiblemente para sincronizar el sistema.

Por las anotaciones en rojo se ve que si el tiempo (Tn) es:
00 No pasar ninguna señal.
01 se debe pasar 1 ciclo  de cada tipo de señal.  en forma cíclica ascendente y descendente.
10 se debe pasar 2 ciclos de cada tipo de señal.  en forma cíclica ascendente y descendente.
11 se debe pasar 3 ciclos de cada tipo de señal.  en forma cíclica ascendente y descendente.
De modo que necesitas un contador que cuente en forma ascendente y descendente de 1 a 3.
Pero no es tan fácil como parece ya que si: 
Tn = 1 debe contar ciclo por ciclo de las señales de entrada. Para solo pasar una de cada una.
Tn = 2 debe contar cada 2 ciclos de las señales de entrada. Para solo pasar dos de cada una.
Tn = 3 debe contar cada 3 ciclos de las señales de entrada. Para solo pasar tres de cada una.
Aunado a eso debe contar ascendentemente y descendentemente.
Mientras el Tn no cambie el contador seguirá contando a la misma frecuencia y en forma ascendente y descendente.

Eso se logra con un Contador 74LS190 y 2 Selector-Multiplexor 74LS251.
Lo interesante aquí es que la frecuencia del Clock se varía para lograr que cuente a la misma frecuencia de las señales que se van a MULTIPLEXAR o más lento para que pasen 2 o 3 ciclos de cada señal.

La sincronía del sistema se logra tomando la señal cuadrada y conformándola para que nos sirva como Clock de niveles lógicos, de 0 a 5 Volts.
Eso los logramos con el circuito con 2 inversores conectados a la señal cuadrada. Como se mira en el esquema.

Para la selección de los tiempos Tn utilizamos un Encoder 74LS148, 4 botones, unos inversores, una compuerta AND De’Morgan y un contador 74LS190 como Memoria de la tecla presionada.

Si presionas el botón 0 el contador-memoria se pone en cero y el contador para el 4051 Multiplexor-Demultiplexor deja de contar.
Si presionas el botón 2 la frecuencia para el contador del 4051 será “dividida” entre 2 para hacerla más lenta y “Quepan” 2 ciclos de las señales  que serán Multiplexadas.

Así mismo si se presiona el botón 3, la frecuencia del Clock será 3 veces más lenta para que “Quepan” 3 ciclos de las señales que serán Multiplexadas. 
Aquí hay un problema:
Por más esfuerzos que hice no logré que solo pasaran 3 ciclos. Pasan cuatro. Espero Tú puedas corregir esto.

Espero esta información que te estoy pasando te sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.
Digo, si es que no lo has terminado. Si ya lo terminaste, compártelo, a muchos nos serviría.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 25, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> A 4 Días de distancia (Tu Mensaje #49 20/may/2014. Hoy 24/may/2014) espero que ya hayas avanzado en tu diseño.
> 
> ...



si ya estaba avanzando  estaba calibrando el generador de señales un apregunta crees que se pueda seleccionar si quiero ascendente o decendente


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Bueno, si se podría seleccionar el modo ascendente o descendente.
Pero tendrías que modificar el contador que en el esquema dice:
*Contador Ascendente descendente*
*de 1 a 3 para el*
*Multiplexor*

Pero primero tienes que estudiarlo para que descubras como funciona.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 27, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Bueno, si se podría seleccionar el modo ascendente o descendente.
> Pero tendrías que modificar el contador que en el esquema dice:
> ...




lo estuve estudiando y ya vi como funciona el problema esestoy realizando otro proyecto que es un push pull y si me absorve un poco no se si me pudieras ayudar a arreglar esa contador te lo agradeceria.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 27, 2014)

Hola ruse85

Claro si puedo ayudarte, pero. . . hay solo una condición:
Descríbeme ese contador lo mejor que puedas. –dices que ya lo estudiaste- No creo que esto te absorba mucho tiempo.
Si entiendo tu descripción te pasaré el circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruse85 (May 28, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ruse85
> 
> Claro si puedo ayudarte, pero. . . hay solo una condición:
> Descríbeme ese contador lo mejor que puedas. –dices que ya lo estudiaste- No creo que esto te absorba mucho tiempo.
> ...



sale al señal del divisor de frecuencia y entra al contador up/down modulo 4 con un conteo asincrono sale y entra al multiplexor digital de 8 entradas. la cual nos da la posibilidad de seleccionar un bit de datos de hasta ocho  fuentes. El LS251  de un solo polo ,
Conmutador de 8 posiciones con la posición del interruptor controlado por el
estado de tres entradas de selección , S0 , S1, S2. Tanto la afirmación y
Se proporcionan salidas de negación . La habilitación de salida de entrada ( EO )
es BAJO activo. Cuando se activa, la función lógica siempre
en la salida es :
Z = EO ⋅ ( I0 ⋅ ⋅ S0 S1 S2 + ⋅ ⋅ I1 S0 ⋅ ⋅ S1 S2 + I2 ⋅ ⋅ S0 S1 ⋅
Z = EO ⋅ S2 + I3 ⋅ ⋅ S0 S1 S2 ⋅ + I4 ⋅ ⋅ S0 S1 S2 ⋅ + I5 ⋅ ⋅ S0
Z = EO ⋅ ⋅ S1 S2 + I6 ⋅ ⋅ S0 S1 S2 ⋅ + I7 ⋅ ⋅ S0 S1 S2 ⋅ ) .

Cuando la habilitación de salida es alta, las dos salidas están en el
alta impedancia ( Z alto ) estado. Esta característica permite que el multiplexor
expansión mediante la vinculación de las salidas de hasta 128 dispositivos.
Cuando las salidas de los dispositivos 3 - estatales están atados juntos, todos
pero un dispositivo debe estar en el estado de alta impedancia para evitar
altas corrientes que excederían las capacidades máximas . la
Señales de habilitación de salida deben ser diseñados para asegurar que no
hay superposición en la parte activa de la BAJA tensión habilitar.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 28, 2014)

Hola ruse85

No alcanzo a entender tantas palabras pero parece que más o menos comprendes como funciona el circuito formado por  el 74LS190 , los 74LS251 y la compuerta NOR asociada.

Ahí va otro montón de palabras:

Toma los 74LS251 como si fueran unas memorias ROM con 3 BIT’s de direcciones, 8 BIT’s de entrada de datos y 1 BIT de salida de datos.
Por medio de las entradas D se programa el contenido de la “memoria” cuyas direcciones las determinan sus entradas A, B y C.
Como las entradas D están permanentemente programadas a un nivel bajo, tierra, o a un nivel alto, VCC, podemos llamarla memoria ROM.
Tenemos una entrada de control llamada OE(Output Enable, Salida Habilitada) que cuando no es cierta, las salidas Y’, Y pasan a su tercer estado, este es abierto.

Quien nos da las direcciones ?? el contador 74LS190 asociado; este contador solo llega a contar hasta 7, al siguiente pulso en su entrada CLK se restablece a cero porque su entrada PL está conectada, por medio de un inversor a su Q3 y como sus entradas D están todas a tierra se restablece a cero y continua contando ascendentemente de 0 a 7.
Cuenta ascendentemente porque su entrada  D/U’ está a tierra “obligando” a este contador a contar ascendentemente.

Qué habrá en las salidas Y de los 74LS251 ?? pues lo que hayamos programado en sus entradas D’s.
Este IC se le llama Selector-Multiplexor con salidas de 3 estados: 1, 0, y abierto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

